# Meine Wishliste.

## tobiasbeil

Soso, das hier ist das neue diskussionsforum...

Viele echte supportfragen für meinen geschmack.

1. Ein P2P Gentoo Netzwerk mit Gentoo Binpackages dass man durchsuchen kann nach arch, cflags, und useflags.

quasi ein P2P prog, eingebaut in Gentoo dass man aktivieren kann oder nicht oder nur zeitweise wie bei bittorrent

oder auf bittorrent basiert. dazu muss jedoch eine art eindeutige/einheitliche nomenklatur für die packete her (z.B ebuild-version-arch-cflags-useflags oder so),

am besten mit einschränkungen für die cflags (aggro cflags raus) oder arch (nur i686 wegen compability z.B., oder mit cpus, aber ohne i3/4/586, da zu alt).

2. Ein dialog/ncurses/slnag/readline/gtk1/2/sonstwas Tool zum auflisten der zu installierenden

ebuilds wo man per klick oder cursor+space taste einzelne useflags oder "~" oder maskierungen

einzeln ein- und austriggern kann. ich hasse das gefrickel in /etc/portage mit vim und die ganzen

consolentools sind lahm.

3. ein script dass die rc-update initscripte anschaut und dasselbe nochmal automatisch in initng format

umwandelt bzw einfach mit ng-update einträgt.

4. stage 4 archive mit gnome oder kde oder beidem, denn ehe die gentoo releases draussen sind hat man ja nur

die packages cds für grp installation von kde/gnome zur verfügung (oder 40 h zeit...).

5. kürzere releasezyklen, wenigstens für die livecds, die kann man auch ganz gut für die installation gebrauchen.

hmm... fallen mir bestimmt nochn paar ein. das wars fürs erste.

ach ja:

6. mehr gentoo artwork (grub splashes, bessere icons usw.)

(die gentoo icons sind mal richtig scheisse, ohne die umgebende kugel wärs ja echt besser gewesen,

einzig die gentoo wallpaper sind echt stylish.)Last edited by tobiasbeil on Wed Nov 09, 2005 6:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tobiasbeil

@ zu 1.

7. man kann auch einen anonymen service anbieten, wo emerge eine art datenbank erstellt

mit den beliebtesten arch/cflags/useflags um zumindest einen teil als binpacket zur verfügung

zu stellen. alle ebuilds ohne useflags kann man im vorraus als binpacket zur verfügung stellen (-mcpu=i686 -O2).

das uploaden der eigenen emerges konfiguration kann auf freiwilligenbasis erfolgen.

(emerge.log uploaden ??? oder so ähnlich)

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

ich geh mal drauf ein.  :Wink: 

zu 1.) Solche Diskussionen gab es hier im Forum schon des öfteren. Es gibt aber dabei mehrere Probleme. 1. Wer sagt dir das das Programm was du da in binärer Form installierst auch okay ist? Wie stellst du z.B sicher das es keine Backdoors enthält? Das nächste Problem ist die Fülle an Kombinationsmöglichkeiten. CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS und LDFLAGS und dazu noch die USE-Flags der Abhängigkeiten und letztlich natürlich noch die USE-Flags des Programms selbst. Oh, und nicht zu vergessen die gcc und glibc Versionen und deren USE-Flags. Bei einigen Programmen (KDE z.B.) gibt sicher über 1.000 gängige Kombinationen!

zu 2.) Gibt es. Schau mal in app-portage. Dort findest du z.B. kuroo, kentoo, portagemaster, porthole etc.

BTW: Die Konsolentools sind zum Teil gar nicht so lahm. Zum Suchen ist eix z.B. ein perfektes Tool. Mit emerge, eix, ls, cat, grep und ein wenig find oder/und for kann man vieles erreichen. Wenn du dann noch etwas bash/perl/python dazu nimmst hast du eigentlich alles was man braucht. 

zu 3.) Verstehe ich nicht. Suchst du rc-status?

zu 4.) Verstehe ich auch nicht ganz.

zu 5.) Gerade die Live-CD ist in meinen Augen nicht wichtig, da würde es auch eine Knoppix tun. Und den Zyklus der Stage-Archive halte ich für ausreichend.

zu 6.) Jo - wär schon nett.

Ein Punkt den man nicht vergessen sollte ist das für alles das sich auch Entwickler/Betreuer finden müssen. Und wer kennt deine Wünsche besser als du selbst?  :Wink: 

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> zu 1.) [...]gcc und glibc Versionen und deren USE-Flags. Bei einigen Programmen (KDE z.B.) gibt sicher über 1.000 gängige Kombinationen!

 

Wenn es nur mal 1000 wären!!! 2.2 Billionen kommen da schon eher an die reelle Zahl herann  :Wink:  Siehe einen alten Post von mir, da habe ich alleine anhand der USE Flags von PHP 2.2 Billionen unterschiedlicher Paketkombinationen errechnet! Viel Spass beim erstellen der Pakete, ich werde es definitiv NICHT tun!

@Edit

Ich sehe grad, der Ursprungsposter meines oben verlinkten Threads war ja auch tobiasbeil! Scheinbar hast du also damals schon nicht verstanden, warum das NIE gehen wird  :Laughing:  *duck* (oder doch einfach nur wieder vergessen? Hmm?  :Wink:  )

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## tobiasbeil

@stig

*scheuftz*

ich habs net verstanden ?

DU hast nicht verstanden!

Völlige freiheit: JA!

Völlige Ressourcenverschwendung: NEIN! NEEEIIIEEEENN! NIEMALS NICHT!

wieviele packete gibt es ohne oder nur mit <5 useflags, von denen max 3

konstellationen sinn ergeben ???

du mit deinen 2.2 billionen kombinationsmöglichkeiten... ist doch lächerlich.

nimm mplayer. biete mal nen mplayer an mit -mcpu=i686 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer und max formatunterstützung.

wieviele möglichkeiten gibts da ???  UNO!!!!!!111!111

der einzige nachteil, den ich sehe, ist, dass dann neben mplayer mehere weitere packete folgen.

nehme die dicken projekte a la gnome und kde.

die kann man ähnlich aufbauen, einmal minimal, einmal default und einmal maximale funktionalität.

whats the F*CKING PROBLEM!!!

ich weiss nur dass gentoo zwar supergeil ist, aber dass <setze hier beliebige prozentzahl ein> aller gentoo-user  auf der ganzen welt,

<setze hier beliebige prozentzahl ein> an packeten mit denselben useflags immer wieder von grund auf kompilieren,

finde ich in <setze hier beliebige prozentzahl ein> prozent der fälle nicht wirklich effizient.

und NEIN!

ich steige nicht aufs kack debian/ubuntu/suse um.

da hast du nämlich andere probs... die du mit rechenleistung nicht wegbekommst.

----------

## misterjack

sag mal wer hat dir denn ans bein gepinkelt   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## tobiasbeil

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> sag mal wer hat dir denn ans bein gepinkelt  

 

es ärgert mich dass jedes mal wenn ich das thema ansatzweise anstreife sich alle doof stellen

und mit irgendwelchen hirnrissgen argumenten von wegen 2.2 quadtrillionen kombinationen kommen.

satz 1 absatz 1 der stochastik:

man beschäftigt sich mit GÜNSTIGEN fällen!

nicht mit fällen, die praktisch niemand verwendet.

deswegen finde ich es unfair meinen vorschlag/wish so niederzumachen,

jedes mal wenn ich ihn äusser. wirklich nieder machen sie ihn ja nicht.

dazu fehlt es an trifftigen argumenten.

ich habe oben extra erwähnt: aggressive cflags raus (-O3 -ffast-math wos net passt), auf eine handvoll archs beschränken (>= i686)

und dann mit useflags, die in ihrer gesamtkonstellation etwas aussagen.

niemand kompiliert seine useflags willkürlich nach allen 2 hoch <anzahl der use flags> möglichkeiten!

das könnt ihr mir in 100000 jahren net verzählen.

und wenns wirklich peer 2 peer wäre => so the F*CK what ??

als ob irgendjemand einen pfennig für webspace und repositories zahlen würde.

man könnte ja die klients so konfigurien, dass sie nur zu clients gleicher zielarchitektur oder einer compatiblen

connecten und sich dort mal durchgucken, was die anderen schon längst kompiliert haben...

wozu alles doppelt dreifach und x fach machen ??

ich verstehe nicht wieso ihr mich nicht versteht !

ist mein simpler wish (als obs nen request wäre) so abtrönig ???

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

gutenacht! ich muss abkühlen.

----------

## Hilefoks

```

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/nas-1.7-r1  -static 1,258 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r11  -debug +nls 2,880 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r15  -3dnow +alsa +arts -directfb +esd +flac +jack -lirc +mad +mikmod +mmx +mp3 +nls +oss +sndfile +vorbis 3,006 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-mpg123-1.2.10-r1  -3dnow -ipv6 +mmx +ssl 528 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/esound-0.2.36-r1  +alsa -debug -ipv6 -static +tcpd 361 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmikmod-3.1.11-r1  +alsa +esd +oss 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-mikmod-1.2.10  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-esd-1.2.10-r1  +oss 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-vorbis-1.2.10-r1  -ipv6 +ssl 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.99.0-r1  +alsa (-altivec) -caps -debug -doc -jack-tmpfs +oss -portaudio 705 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/arts-3.4.1-r2  +alsa +arts +artswrappersuid -debug +esd -hardened +jack +kdeenablefinal +mp3 +vorbis -xinerama 952 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-arts-0.7.1-r1  231 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-mad-0.8  307 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-sndfile-1.2  221 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-jack-0.10  569 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-oss-1.2.10  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-alsa-1.2.10-r2  532 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/bio2jack-0.4  -static 466 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/xanim-2.80.1-r4  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/pango-1.8.1-r1  -debug -doc -static 973 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/atk-1.10.1  -debug -doc -static 480 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.16  735 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/tiff-3.7.3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.6.10  -doc +jpeg -static +tiff 11,255 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/realplayer-10.0.6  +nsplugin 6,487 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libtheora-1.0_alpha3  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre7-r1  -3dfx -3dnow* -3dnowext* +X +aac -aalib +alsa (-altivec) +arts* -bidi -bl -cdparanoia +cpudetection* -custom-cflags -debug +dga* -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb +dvd +dvdread -edl +encode +esd* +fbcon -ggi +gif +gtk* -i8x0 -ipv6 +jack* -joystick +jpeg -libcaca -lirc +live -lzo +mad -matroska -matrox +mmx +mmxext -mythtv +nas* +nls +nvidia +opengl +oss* +png +real* +rtc -samba* -sdl* -sse* -sse2 -svga +tga* +theora* +truetype +v4l +v4l2 +vorbis +win32codecs +xanim* -xinerama +xmms* +xv +xvid -xvmc 7,613 kB

Total size of downloads: 39,568 kB

```

Das wär sicher eine solche Config wie du sie dir wünscht, oder? Okay - wie du siehst ist mein mplayer bereits installiert. Und ja - ich nutze KDE. Dennoch ist diese "default"-Config völlig anders als ich sie bei mir habe. Wer wird also diesen Mplayer bauen. Welcher Gentoo-User will wirklich alle Sound-Daemons, alle GUI-Toolkits und den ganzen anderen mist? Und dazu noch null Prozessor-Optimierung? Jeder möchte aber was anderes! Wer wird dir einen solchen Mplayer also bauen? Und wer baut ihn alle zwei Wochen neu? Wer macht sich die mühe wenn er in einem Bruchteil der Zeit seinen eigenen, optimierten und schnelleren Mplayer in erheblich kürzerer Zeit selbst baut?

Viele deiner angesprochenen Probleme von Debian und Co. kommen von diesen default-Optimierungen und default-USE-Flags. Ein Gentoo hätte damit aber noch viel viel mehr Probleme da es nicht wie Debian und Co. einen "definierten Zustand" gibt. 

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## Lenz

zu 6.) Gibt doch noch das "Lila"-Iconset. Da kann man sich über das Design doch nicht beschweren...

----------

## _hephaistos_

@tobiasbeil: wie waers, wenn du dich anstatt diese arrogante wishlist zu schreiben mal hinsetzt und selber was anreisst? so laeuft OpenSource/FreeSoftware nicht, dass "irgendwer" sagt "ich moechte dies und das - macht das gefaelligst"! 

Das ist zwar bei grossen Projekten immer gaengiger, da die Entwickler natuerlich ihre Produkte verbessern wollen.

ABER: fang einfach mal an mit einer deiner Ideen und vielleicht interessierts dann ja wen und der hilft dir dann oder so!

cheers!

----------

## _hephaistos_

bezuegl. useflags un kombinationen: 

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/php-5.0.4-r4  -adabas -apache +apache2 -bcmath -berkdb -birdstep +bzip2 -calendar +cdb* -cgi -cjk -cli +crypt -ctype +curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dba -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob +exif* -fdftk -filepro -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -ftp -gd +gd-external -gdbm +gmp* -hardenedphp -hyperwave-api -iconv -imap -informix -inifile -interbase -iodbc +ipv6 -java-external -kerberos -ldap -libedit -mcve -memlimit -mhash -ming -mnogosearch -msql -mssql +mysql -mysqli +ncurses +nls -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -oracle7 -ovrimos -pcntl +pcre -pdo-external -pear -pfpro +pic -posix -postgres -qdbm +readline -recode -sapdb -sasl +session -sharedext -sharedmem -simplexml -snmp -soap -sockets -solid -spell -spl -sqlite +ssl -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tiff -tokenizer -truetype -wddx +xml2 -xmlrpc -xpm +xsl -yaz -zip +zlib 0 kB

 

mein mom. php - so wie ich es moechte.

um das Paket fuer jeden zufriedenstellend zur Verfuegung zu stellen musst du wahrscheinlich das Paket mit JEDER Kombination der Useflags kompilen.

----------

## Genone

zu 1) Wirds von Gentoo nicht geben (unabhängig von günstigen Kombinationen) wobei natürlich niemand gehindert wird sich an sowas zu versuchen

zu 2) wurde schon gesagt

zu 3) müsstest du wohl eher die initng Autoren fragen

zu 4) die Aussage macht keinen Sinn

zu 5) bei dem Testaufwand? Keine Chance.

zu 6) no comment

----------

## tobiasbeil

ich sag ja ihr stellt euch blöd.

welches schlechtere beispiel gibt es als 2.2 billionen kombs und php ???

beides todschlagargumente.

stage4 archive sind stage3 basis installationen + software.

google suche: gentoo wiki stage4.

----------

## Hilefoks

Du hast Genome ignoriert. Nochmals: Wer soll das Testen?

Du möchtest kürzere Release-Zyklen und dann noch Stage4 einmal mit KDE und einmal mit Gnome?

1.) Hast du dich mal gefragt warum die Release-Zyklen bei Debian so hoch sind? Auch wenn in Debian viel mehr als "nur" ein Stage4 steckt, das Stage4 will auch getestet werden!

2.) Mach es doch! Die Einstiegshürde scheint ja nicht so gross zu sein. Bau Stage4 Archive, - biete sie (per Bittorent z.B.) an und basteln eine kleine Homepage. Kostet ja auch nix. Und wenn es sich so gut umsetzen lässt wirst du schnell Mitstreiter finden.

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## tobiasbeil

ich hab tatsächlich einige stage4 archive rumliegen.

ich könnte sie als torrent anbieten, wenn mich jemand dabei unterstützt.

EDIT:

für i686 und für colinux,

letzteres kann für win32 user interessant sein...Last edited by tobiasbeil on Thu Nov 10, 2005 1:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tobiasbeil

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Du hast Genome ignoriert. Nochmals: Wer soll das Testen?
> 
> Du möchtest kürzere Release-Zyklen und dann noch Stage4 einmal mit KDE und einmal mit Gnome?
> 
> 1.) Hast du dich mal gefragt warum die Release-Zyklen bei Debian so hoch sind? Auch wenn in Debian viel mehr als "nur" ein Stage4 steckt, das Stage4 will auch getestet werden!
> ...

 

das mitm testen und releasezyklen seh ich ein.

man kann aber auch ein und denselben release mit nem aktuellerem kde/gnome veröffentlichen,

statt zu warten bis der neue basisrelease da ist.

guck doch mal gentoo rr4 an. das ist mehr oder minder auf der selben basis aber mit kde3.4.3 statt 3.4.1 und überhaupt sind da

viele einzelne packete aktualisiert.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

> ich sag ja ihr stellt euch blöd

 

ich hab jetzt die nase voll! 30 leute reden auf dich ein und sagen dir das gegenteil, aber anstatt das DU einsiehst, dass du da etwas uebersiehst schiebst du das auf alle andern. klar, wir sind alle bloed!

auf deine beitraege werde ich nicht mehr antworten. auch, wenns dir relativ egal sein wird   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## b3cks

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

>  *tobiasbeil wrote:*   ich sag ja ihr stellt euch blöd 
> 
> ich hab jetzt die nase voll! 30 leute reden auf dich ein und sagen dir das gegenteil, aber anstatt das DU einsiehst, dass du da etwas uebersiehst schiebst du das auf alle andern. klar, wir sind alle bloed!
> 
> auf deine beitraege werde ich nicht mehr antworten. auch, wenns dir relativ egal sein wird  

 

Deswegen antworten ja auch so viele auf seine Posts und die anderen Threads. Ich habe mir den Eröffnungspost durchgelesen, hab überlegt, ob ich was dazu schreiben soll und hab mich für "nein" entschieden. Warum? 1. Alles Themen die schon öfters (sinnvoll) überlegt und durchgekaut wurden bzw. wo es schon Antworten drauf gibt und 2. Was ist das für eine Art? Ich poste hier großkotzig, was mir nicht passt und was man besser machen soll und muss. Hallo? Ist das hier ein Wunschkonzert oder was? Warum sind Leute nicht einmal mit dem zufrieden was angeboten wird? Ansonsten sollen sie sich auf den Arsch setzen und was anständiges auf die Beine stellen anstatt hier kotzfrech was zu fordern. Vor allem die Antworten auf gut gemeinte Erklärungen... Manche Kinder bekommen dafür Schläge (obwohl ich sowas strikt ablehne!).

So, Feierabend.

----------

## tobiasbeil

ich wollte nur auf eine bestimmte diskussion hinführen, wenn

du die dann mit unpraktischen argumenten aushebelst kannst

auch so gleich nix antworten.

PS: du brichst mir das herz.

ich weis auch nciht was ich tuhe und wozu ich in meinen samba shares

nen 2.5 gig repository von i686 binpacketen aufhebe für zukünftige

installationen...

dir macht es halt spass 90 % aller progs eh gleich zu kompilieren immer wieder von vorn

und nur bei 27 von 234 progs überhaupt andere useflags als die standartvorgabe zu verwenden.

(ichhabe 234 packete, meine etc/portage/packages.use hat 27 zeilen.)

----------

## tobiasbeil

@becks

wishlist ist eine wishlist und kein request.

request sind konkreter natur.

kann es sein, dass ihr des einfach aggressiv

und arrogant durchgelesen habt ?

ich war ganz fröhlich als ich den thread formuliert habe.

EDIT

ich distanziere mich auch von den interpretationen/beleidigunen/unterstellungen

von wegon kotzfrch/grosskotzig/arrogant/agreesiv und was sonst alles gefallen ist...

----------

## SkaaliaN

ruuuuuuuuhig...immer ruuuuuhig bleiben... zanken bringt doch nix..das forum hat mit den usern hier ein sehr gutes knowhow, wodurch es echt auch nen sehr guten ruf hat..sowas sollte man nicht mit streitereien kaputtmachen...oder sehe ich das falsch?  :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## tobiasbeil

ok nochmal ganz anders aufgerollt.

angenommen,

nur mal angenommen ich hätte ewig viel webspace, nen dicken server,

und veröffentliche mein /usr/portage/packages und alles dazugehörigen

informationen, also /etc/portage/packages.* , damit genau nachvollziehbar

ist welche useflags verwendet wurden,

weiterhin stelle ich sicher, dass die packate auf möglichst vielen rechnern

laufen /etc/make.conf auch veröffentlichen. die cflags sind:

i686 ffp pipe O2.

denkt ihr es würde sich niemand mal dafür interessieren ??

denkt ihr da guckt niemand rein ??

ich weis von sovielen leuten, die sich stage3 archive ziehen,

emerge -e world => kaffee trinken.

wozu nicht so ne art remote grp installation.

und wer das nicht mag => stage1.

irgendwie haben sich die stage3 archive durchgesetzt.

wieso sollten sich keine stage4 archive durchsetzen.

nehmt einfach nen x86 stage3, haut da kde+gnome drauf,

damit habt ihr nen super lsb system und sehr viele

progs tuhen weil die ganzen abhängigkeiten sowhl von gn/kde

schon drauf sind.

WO IST DA DER NACHTEIL ????

wenn man das nun als ne art p2p realisieren könnte,

dann würden sich sogar von alleine verschiedene "flavors"

durchsetzen.

wäre doch ne coole zukunftsvision ?

oder ists nen rotzfrecher unmöglicher arroganter unsymphatischer request ??

----------

## _hephaistos_

deine useflags kommen nicht nur aus package.use sondern auch aus make.conf und deinem portage profile

cheers

----------

## Hilefoks

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

> oder ists nen rotzfrecher unmöglicher arroganter unsymphatischer request ??

 

Nur ein paar Zitate von dir:

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

> ist mein simpler wish (als obs nen request wäre) so abtrönig ??? 
> 
>    
> 
> gutenacht! ich muss abkühlen.

 

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

> whats the F*CKING PROBLEM!!! 

 

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

> WO IST DA DER NACHTEIL ????

 

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

> ich sag ja ihr stellt euch blöd. 

 

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

> stage4 archive sind stage3 basis installationen + software.
> 
> google suche: gentoo wiki stage4.

 

Ich wundere mich nicht das deine Posts zum Teil frech, arrogant o.ä. aufgefasst werden.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

> ok nochmal ganz anders aufgerollt.
> 
> angenommen,
> 
> nur mal angenommen ich hätte ewig viel webspace, nen dicken server,
> ...

 

im endeffekt wirst du auf ein stage 3 hinaussteuern wenn du dir ein stage eins machst..daher hat sich stage 3 durchgesetzt..klar...nun wirst du sagen man kann sachen weglassen....bzw. sachen fallen weg..das stimmt auch...aber eben auch sehr viele sachen nicht...und ein stage4 !? mh..naja... wenn ich dich richtig verstehe meinst du ein p2p-netzwerk in dem man stages laden kann (z.B. Stage4-kde-blablabla oder stage4-gnome-blablalba)... was meinst du wieviel mist du dann laden würdest, weil leutz die dateien einfach umbenannt haben!? u know!? oder habe ich deine Aussage falsch interpretiert???  :Rolling Eyes:  Außerdem wirst du immer in einem Stage4 was anders haben wollen..ich denke mal das Ziel von Gentoo ist u.a. das, dass man sein System PERSONIFIZIEREN kann. Das kann man aber doch nicht mehr wenn man einfach ein Stage4 aus einem P2P-Netzwerk zieht!? mal abgesehen davon das die gesamten Konfigurationen nicht mehr stimmen würden!? Wenn ich in der Interpretation deiner Forderung falsch liege, lass es mich bitte wissen..!

----------

## tobiasbeil

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> deine useflags kommen nicht nur aus package.use sondern auch aus make.conf und deinem portage profile
> 
> cheers

 

junge LESEN!

ich gebe sowohl die package.* als auch die make.conf mit (steht doch oben).

ich benutze das standert baselayout/profile.

ich bau mir hier shcon keinen ultraspeziellen uclibc server mit nem ganz bestimmten einsatzzweck, ja.

seht ihr das meinte ich! der tut so als wenn alles total unterschiedlich wäre und als ob jeder

einzelne gentoo user auf der welt nen anderes profile baselayout und sonstwas verwendet.

der geringste zweifel wird geäussert, jetzt reden wir schon über profile...   :Rolling Eyes: 

ich bin kurz vorm aufgeben....   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

EDIT:

ausserdem war meine idee dass man ja einsehen kann was die einstellungen

fürs jeweilige repository sind und so entscheiden kannn obs was für einen ist.

----------

## manuels

Moin zusammen,

das ist hier ja richtig schlimm.  :Confused: 

Normalerweise finde ich dieses Forum so hervorragend, da hier kompetente Leute posten, die ebenso aufgeschlossen sind gegenüber neuen Ideen wie Newbies (wollte jetzt nicht sagen, dass tobiasbeil sich wie ein Newbie anhört). 

 :Arrow:  Ich rufe alle zur Mäßigung auf!    :Very Happy: 

Nun noch was zum Thema: 

tobiasbeil, wenn du meinst, so ein Stage4-Feature im Portage wäre nett/nötig, dann kannst du dir dieses Thema ja mal vornehmen (natürlich musst du die hier erwähnten Aspekte wie z.B. die Sicherhet der Packete beachten).

Naja, ich würde es mir schon überlegen, ob ich ein Programm (mit exakt _meinen_ Optimierungen) kompile, oder ein ähnliches Packet downloaden würde [wenn ich mir sicher bin, dass es sicher ist].

Kann jeder anders sehen.

Wenn es so ein Programm geben würde, würde sich ja zeigen, ob es ein Schuss in den Ofen oder eine geniale Idee war.

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *manuels wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich rufe alle zur Mäßigung auf!   
> 
> Naja, ich würde es mir schon überlegen, ob ich ein Programm (mit exakt _meinen_ Optimierungen) kompile, oder ein ähnliches Packet downloaden würde [wenn ich mir sicher bin, dass es sicher ist].
> ...

 

RIIIIICHTIIIIG   :Laughing:  muss ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen...

----------

## tobiasbeil

 *Scup wrote:*   

> Außerdem wirst du immer in einem Stage4 was anders haben wollen..ich denke mal das Ziel von Gentoo ist u.a. das, dass man sein System PERSONIFIZIEREN kann. Das kann man aber doch nicht mehr wenn man einfach ein Stage4 aus einem P2P-Netzwerk zieht!? mal abgesehen davon das die gesamten Konfigurationen nicht mehr stimmen würden!? Wenn ich in der Interpretation deiner Forderung falsch liege, lass es mich bitte wissen..!

 

ok ich lasse dich wissen,

sehr viele gentoo user mögen ihre stage3 konfi nicht und laden sich die

nur weil sie schneller nen lauffähges system haben. wenn sie dann das

lauffähige system haben ändern sie einzelne packete oder gar emerge -e world

mit ihren vorstellungen (hab ich vorher schon erwähnt.).

die tatsache, dass gentoo SOWOHL sich PERSONALISIEREN lässt, ALS AUCH dass

es stage3 archive gibt, sind also deiner meinung nach widersprüchlich ?? oder kannst du die stage3 archive 1:1 übernehmen ? nö.

meiner meinung nach schon, daher meinte ich die stage3 archive haben sich genauso durchgesetzt,

denn die lassen sich nicht minder schlechter personalisieren als die fiktionalen stage4 archive.

EDIT:

konkretes beispiel:

wenn ich ein stage4 laden könnte wo gnome und/oder kde schon drin ist,

(i686 -ffp -O2) würde ichs nehmen, alles überflüssige raushauen..

(kdetoys, totem, epiphany usw..), und dann halt ab sofort alle zusätzlichen

(direkt von mir gewünschten) programme speziell nach meinen vorstellungen

kompiliere.

das mit dem selbst entscheiden/kompilieren will ich auf gar keinen fall komplett verlassen.

ich verstehe nicht wieso ich genötigt bin, zwecks fehlender "prakitscher" installationen,

(selbst die stage3 archive sind ja mehr oder minder extrem basic/minimal) also ganz

ohne x und desktop, alles von vorne aufzuziehen.

und dass mal jeden user, mal jede arch, mal jede useflag ...

wie gesagt, ich lege bei grundsystem/desktopsystem, eher wenig wünsche,

als auf alles andere was folgt.

kann es sein dass ich nciht alleine bin ?

oder will jemand aus prinzip alles von vorne aufziehen kompilieren,

weil es im gentoo lager tradition ist ?

can u feel me ?Last edited by tobiasbeil on Thu Nov 10, 2005 3:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

>  *Scup wrote:*   Außerdem wirst du immer in einem Stage4 was anders haben wollen..ich denke mal das Ziel von Gentoo ist u.a. das, dass man sein System PERSONIFIZIEREN kann. Das kann man aber doch nicht mehr wenn man einfach ein Stage4 aus einem P2P-Netzwerk zieht!? mal abgesehen davon das die gesamten Konfigurationen nicht mehr stimmen würden!? Wenn ich in der Interpretation deiner Forderung falsch liege, lass es mich bitte wissen..! 
> 
> ok ich lasse dich wissen,
> 
> sehr viele gentoo user mögen ihre stage3 konfi nicht und laden sich die
> ...

 

ein stage3 archiv ist eine erweiterte grundkonfiguration. wenn du das mit einem stage4 machen würdest hättest du keine erweiterte grundkonfiguration, sondern ein eigentlich komplett fertiges auf den benutzer bezogenes eingestelltes system, welches schon sehr viele mit benutzerbezogenen USE-Flags kompilte dinge einbezogen hat. Mal davon abgesehen....bei einem Stage3 bestimmst du deine useflags selber und baust dann dein system auf. bei einem stage4 wirst du dieses nicht tun. Naja...das wollte ich dich wissen lassen  :Wink:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## tobiasbeil

@oben

ok und nun les den edit oben. aber ich hab dich auf die richtige richtung gebracht.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Nun... Im Grunde genommen ist das keine so schlechte Idee...

Es gibt da aber einige größere Probleme, die man evtl. noch dazu lösen muss (was einen großen Aufwand bedeutet)...

Beispiele:

- Es wurde ja schon das Thema Sicherheit mit angegeben. Woher will man wissen, dass das Paket "sicher", also frei von malware ist?

- Es ändert sich so viel im Portage-tree, dass man mit dem bereitstellen von Paketen evtl. nicht hinterher kommt

- Nicht jeder hat die gleichen Bibliotheken. Das kann zu Problemen führen...

- Wie soll man, wenn es wirklich eine art P2P ist wissen, was von wem kommt, wie der Dateiname heißen muss und wie die Einstellungen von demjenigen sind?

Nun ja... Das sind meine Gedanken dazu...

Wie gesagt: Die Idee an sich finde ich nicht schlecht, aber der Aufwand wäre wahrscheinlich doch ziemlich groß...

----------

## Genone

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

> ich sag ja ihr stellt euch blöd.
> 
> welches schlechtere beispiel gibt es als 2.2 billionen kombs und php ???
> 
> beides todschlagargumente.
> ...

 

Ich weiss schon was mit stage4 gemeint ist, die Aussage macht trotzdem keinen Sinn.

----------

## tobiasbeil

 *Genone wrote:*   

> Ich weiss schon was mit stage4 gemeint ist, die Aussage macht trotzdem keinen Sinn.

 

dann beiss dich nciht ignorant an die aussage fest, sondern an dem, wie ichs meine,

was mittlerweile wenigstens einigermassen klar ist und von dem ich dir zutraue, es trotz meiner aussage verstanden zu haben.

du argumentierst für meinen geschmack zu defensiv,

das, und gleich mit todschlagargumenten kommen, mag ich nicht.

@sicherheit.

ihr habt vollkommen recht, jetzt verstehe ich erst wie man als developer überhaupt denkt.

daran habe ich nicht gedacht ich wollte nur schnell nen einzelne packete oder nen bestimmtes

basissystem einrichten können. ich gebe zu in diesem punkt war die idee unreif und viell.

offiziell nicht durchführbar/tragbar.

andererseits aber mir würde es mir fast schon reichen, wenn zumindest von der technischen seite

möglich wäre. denn man muss ja das rad nicht neuerfinden. jeder nutzer kann mit geläufigen tools

das /etc/portage/package/ restrictiv read only freigeben samt infos bereitstellen usw...

ausserdem dachte ich naiverweise an eine art vertrauensbasis, wenns der gentoo user erstellt hat,

dann nutzt ers ja selbst... (zumindest die naive sicht, man kann schon packete manipulieren).

aber dieses problem ist so allgemein... das es nciht wirklich lösbar ist.

angenommen du hast ne seite, die all ihre downloads mit md5 und sonstwie digest veröffentlicht...

am anfang steht immer das vertrauen. du musst der quelle vertrauen, sonst läuft nix.

und auch "offizielle" sachen (stage123 archive/snapshots usw.) können soviel digests verwenden

wie sie möchten, wer sagt denn dass sie nciht von vornherein korrupt/malware sind ?

einigen wir uns mal das problem aus der technischen sicht zu betrachten,

zumindest fürs erste.

sont können wir gleich aufhören zu diskutieren.

(immer diese allgemeinen totschlagargumente...)

meine wishlist representiert nicht den stein der weisen.

nur ne hilfestellung für bereitwillige (ergo vertrauende).

----------

## Genone

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

>  *Genone wrote:*   Ich weiss schon was mit stage4 gemeint ist, die Aussage macht trotzdem keinen Sinn. 
> 
> dann beiss dich nciht ignorant an die aussage fest, sondern an dem, wie ichs meine,
> 
> was mittlerweile wenigstens einigermassen klar ist und von dem ich dir zutraue, es trotz meiner aussage verstanden zu haben.

 

Das Problem da ist: Ich hab keine Ahnung was du mit der Aussage meinst. Wo genau ist bei dir der Unterschied zwischen Stage4 und Stage3+GRP außer der Granularität (die zu Gunsten von GRP spricht)? Du murmelst irgendwas von "ehe die Gentoo Releases draussen sind", da aber sowohl stages als auch GRP Teil der Releases sind fehlt mir hier der Bezug. Sorry falls du meine Kommentare diesbezüglich als abschmetternd empfunden hast, ich kann schlichtweg mit der Aussage nichts anfangen, und mit Gedankenlesen über Netzwerk hab ich auch noch so meine Probleme   :Wink: 

Und bzgl. Punkt 1) hast du das wohl in den falschen Hals bekommen oder ich habs schlecht formuliert: was ich meinte ist dass das USE Flag Problem nur ein Aspekt ist, der problematische Aspekt warum es nichts offizielles diesbezüglich geben wird ist P2P an sich (Sicherheit ist ein Teilsapekt davon). Falls jemand was diesbezüglich implementieren will, Tipp: Am einfachsten wird das ganze auf Storage- bzw. Transport Ebene, sprich bei Zugriffen auf $PKGDIR bzw. $BINHOST und/oder $FETCHCOMMAND sollte man Ansetzen.

----------

## tobiasbeil

genau auf dieses problem ziele ich doch ab,

habe sogar zuvor einen thread dazu geschrieben, weil ich dachte

es gibt online aktuellere grp repositories, die man zu den jeweils "aktuellen"

(stage-)releases benutzen kann. => pustekuchen. da gibts nur die entsprechenden

isos (package-x86 ...). das hat mich total verwundert !!

die packete, die in diesen package.isos drin sind, die sind mal richtig zeitkritisch.

alles andere kompiliere ich gerne selbst, wenn ich nen besonderen wunsch habe,

nur gerade bei dicken packeten a la kde/gnome und vieles andere (eclipse ?, X ? ...)

hätte ich gerne binärpackete zur verfügung. öfters, aktueller.

nicht pro hauptrelease eine package cd! dat is zu wenich.

ich will nix im beta stadium, hart masked, ~x86, aber eben aktueller als was da rumliegt.

die antwort war "es scheint sowas gibts net.".

deswegen meine wishlist. das thema beschäftigt mich schon länger...

----------

## Marlo

Hi Genone,

wenn man die Reihenfolge des Ausgagssatzes und des Zitates umdreht: 

 *Genone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich weiss schon was mit stage4 gemeint ist, die Aussage macht trotzdem keinen Sinn.

 

 *Genone wrote:*   

>  *tobiasbeil wrote:*   
> 
> stage4 archive sind stage3 basis installationen + software.
> 
>  

 

könnte dennoch ein neuer Sinn entstehen.

Ich weiß nicht genau, ob ich richtig interpretiere, aber hinter "+ software" könnte auch die Forderung (bewußt oder unbewußt -> ist egal) auf einander abgestimmte und funktionierende Configs stecken/liegen/ erhoben worden sein. 

Wenn dem so wäre, also der Wunsch nach einem konsistenten (Basis?) OS  (Server/Office/Media) geäußert wurde, würde das sicher an den Grundfesten von Gentoo rütteln. Gar keine Frage! 

Gleichwohl könnte sowas eine Perspektive oder Option für eine "Enterprise Edition" eröffnen und kommerziel verwertbar sein.  Und das eine Gentoo Enterprise Edition sich im Markt etablieren könnte, steht m.e. außer Frage. Ob eine Office Edition sich durchsetzen kann, das glaube ich eher weniger. Hier muß man eher konservativ sein und möglichst wenige Experimente wagen und möglich selten ein emerge durchführen. Aber eine Media Edition die, mit allem was zur Zeit an Ton, Video und Game Dingsda zu haben ist und mit portage auf dem neuesten Stand zu halten ist, wäre für den Nachwuchs "der Renner" und mit einer Enterprise Edition ein Aushängeschild, über das man nachdenken könnte. Das Eine als Finanzquelle, das Andere für die Zukunft. 

Die Risiken hieraus kann ich nicht überblicken und deshalb erstmal

mfg

Ma

[EDIT]

Während ich das hier schrieb, habt Ihr euch ja "weiterunterhalten" und mein post kam später als eure Redebeiträge und wie ich sehe, geht es "nur" um USE und dergleichen.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> oder will jemand aus prinzip alles von vorne aufziehen kompilieren,
> 
> weil es im gentoo lager tradition ist ?
> ...

 

das ganze hat doch nichts mit tradition zu tun...ich habe auch nichts von tradition gesagt...außerdem denke ich das weder du, noch ich uns gut genug mit gentoo auskennen, (die wenigsten tun es) um über die tradition von gentoo zu urteilen. Ich finde neuerungen auch immer gut...erst recht wenn diese ihren zweck mehr als erfüllen..aber man muß sich auch über die risiken bewusst sein und überlegen ob es auch wirklich zum zielobjekt passt...

----------

## tobiasbeil

@marlo

oha!

das geht ja noch einen schritt weiter wie das was ich wollte!

wenn man das so nimmt, gibt es ja einen quasi standartbase,

nämlich das, was momentan als stage3 packetkollektion da ist.

so, analog zu deiner obigen ausführung möchte ich nun eine art

base + Desktop Edition, wobei ich dektop als Office und multimedia ansehe.

Klar kann man das beliebig erweitern mit Developer "flavour" oder gar enterprise edition für den kommerziellen gebrauch.

ich fände im übrigen auch, dass das die popularität von gentoo weiterbringen würde,

vor allem würde so ein layout ja einen problemlosen und unkomplizierten EINSTIEG bedeuten.

ich widerspreche der Idee, man muss ein 1337-system daraus machen, mit neuester

und voller multimedia und game unterstützung, denn das wäre nur ein "flavour" von

vielen möglichen.

eigentlich hab ichs mir so vorgestellt (echte vision), dass diese kategorisierung

sich selbständig aus der summe aller gentoo user herauskristallisiert,

jedoch fände ich es nun tatsächlich eine viel bessere idee,

es zu erwägen, das die "flavourisierung" "ab-werk" "zumindest nicht auszuschliessen" ist.

echt guter beitrag!

das beflügelt mich weiter mir gedanken dazu zu machen...Last edited by tobiasbeil on Thu Nov 10, 2005 7:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Genone

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

> genau auf dieses problem ziele ich doch ab,
> 
> habe sogar zuvor einen thread dazu geschrieben, weil ich dachte
> 
> es gibt online aktuellere grp repositories, die man zu den jeweils "aktuellen"
> ...

 

Für eine Fehlannahme deinerseits können wir ja nun nichts.

 *Quote:*   

> die packete, die in diesen package.isos drin sind, die sind mal richtig zeitkritisch.

 

Ahhh ja ...

 *Quote:*   

> alles andere kompiliere ich gerne selbst, wenn ich nen besonderen wunsch habe,
> 
> nur gerade bei dicken packeten a la kde/gnome und vieles andere (eclipse ?, X ? ...)
> 
> hätte ich gerne binärpackete zur verfügung. öfters, aktueller.
> ...

 

Also im Prinzp willst du also "einfach" -bin Pakete von KDE und Gnome, richtig?

Versteh jetzt zwar nicht ganz was das ganze dann wieder mit stage4 zu tun hat, die würde ja auch nur zusammen mit einem Release aktualisiert werden (es sei denn du willst auch das ändern).

Um also auch hier mal eine echte Antwort zu geben: kürzere Releasezyklen wirds auch hier nicht geben, eben auch wegen dem Testaufwand. Hier ist das sogar noch extremer aufgrund der deutlich höheren Paketanzahl.

Btw, das hab ich mir nicht aus den Fingern gesogen, dass ist jeweils die Aussage der zuständigen Releng Gruppe (zu der ich nicht gehöre).

Wie gesagt, wenn die Community da was machen will, herzlich gerne, nur uns fehlen da einfach die Ressourcen für. Keine Ahnung ob dir das bewusst ist, aber die 2004.x Releases wurden noch vierteljährlich erstellt, da diese Releases oftmals wegen Fehlern nicht bzw. nur eingeschränkt funktioniert haben wurde das auf halbjährlich geändert.

----------

## tobiasbeil

@oben

1. erwäge meine "fehlannahme" einfach als mangel,

den es zu beheben lohnt. nicht gleich morgen, sondern

in zukunft. ich will dich nicht überfordern und verstehe

deine bedenken, das soll allerdings kein anlass sein,

diesen gedanken/ansatz/fehlannahme zu verdrängen/auszuschliessen

für die zukunft.

2. zeitkritisch= wenn man kde/gnome (im grp enthalten) stattdessen selbst kompilieren würde => dauerts lange.

mehr sagt zeitkritisch nciht aus. EDIT: das gilt auch für viele andere packete. lange kompilierzeit = Zeitkritisch.

3. bin packete = jein, grp packete will ich, aktueller als auf den package isos.

mit stage 4 hat das zu tun, indem man stabile, wohlbekannte, offizielle stage3er nimmt,

und da einfach dazu oben drauf nen aktuelleren softwarestand draufhaut, quasi die software

die in den grp isos drin sind, allerdings in neuerer version als auf den grps.

alles in einem topf macht ein stage4 archiv, weil es über eine basisinstallation hinausgeht.

4. du weisst eben NICHT was ein stage4 ist. sonst würde 2/3 keine fragen aufrufen.

----------

## Marlo

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

> @marlo
> 
> das beflügelt mich weiter mir gedanken dazu zu machen...

 

Das ist net. Gleichwohl wollte ich nicht Partei für deine Position ergreifen, sondern lediglich einen sachlichen Aspekt betonen, indem ich Genone ansprach. Sorry.

Ma

----------

## tobiasbeil

@marlo

du brauchst dich nicht entschuldigen,

ich werde nun versuchen meine wishlist umzuformen,

auf dass es ings. aufs selbe hinaus kommt, nämlich

dass der ungeheuerliche und ineffiziente kompilierungsaufwand

auf ein minimum reduziert werden kann, nämlich genau darauf,

womit der user wirklich was anfangen kann und auch zu

dem zeitpunkt, wo eine echte "personalisierung" auch wirklich zu tragen kommt,

so dass eine personalisierung schon zu beginn der gentoo installation (wie momentan)

nur im schlimmsten fall  anzusetzen ist, wenn der user tiefgreifende veränderungen wünscht. so kann jeder entscheinden

zu welchem zeitpunkt er was pernolalisieren muss und welche stages/flavours

er als einstieg braucht. es ist doch schade alles von grund auf (stage1), oder alles

ab ner minimalinstallation (stage3) kompilieren zu müssen, obwohl

man in den jeweiligem stadium keine personalisierung wünscht.

(..oder keine so grundlegende/tiefgreifende, wo es reichen würde 2,3 packete einzeln neuzukompilieren,

tut ja nciht weh und wäre nciht so schlimm.)

ich persönlich nutze meine personalisierung für browser/im/grafik/musik/video/games/programmierung/und n paar andere tools

wie ich es gerne hab und keinen fatz mehr, jedoch muss ich zugeben, der ganze gruscht "untendrunter",

ist mir nebensächlich. (da würde auch für mich ein knoppix für die grafische obenfläche+grundsystem ausreichen).

ich bin inständig der meinung , dass die meisten gentoo user die software personalisieren von denen

sie am meisten gebrauch machen und sich auch damit auskennen. ich personalisiere keine software

von der ich keine ahnung habe, daher bin ich froh dass es default werte für alles gibt.

wobei ich ebenso denke, dass mit "software" echte programme gemeint sind,

und weniger das komplette grundsystem an sich. (mit wenigen ausnahmen, glibc nptl userlocales, systemweite unicode unterstützung etc...)

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Machen wir doch einfach mal ein kleines Experiment...

Du sprichst die ganze Zeit von "kde" draufhauen. Nun, was ist denn bitteschön für dich KDE?

Also für mich sind es die folgenden Pakete:

```
kde-base/kde-i18n

kde-base/kdebase-startkde

kde-base/kicker

kde-base/konqueror

kde-base/konsole

kde-base/kpdf

kde-base/kate
```

Das reicht vollkommen für mich aus und die Abhängigkeiten halten sich in Grenzen, besonders da ich weder Sound (USE=-arts) noch mehrere Monitore (USE=-xinerama) habe.

Aber dürfen wir genau diese - Minimalversion als kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner - ansehen oder sollten wir nicht lieber davon ausgehen, dass normale Benutzer auch Sound haben wollen und meistens mindestens zwei Monitore gleichzeitig betreiben?

Und wenn wir schon dabei sind, dir ist schon bewusst, dass wir diese oben genannten Pakete nicht nur für x86 Benutzer sondern auch für alpha, amd64, arm, hppa, ia64, m68k, mips, ppc, ppc64, s390 und sparc Benutzer anbieten müssen? Und du bist dir auch Bewusst darüber, dass einige dieser Pakete vielleicht nicht ganz fehlerfrei auf solchen Architekturen laufen? Ist dir das egal? Ignorieren wir einfach diese "Freaks" und kümmern uns nur um x86?

Wenn du das ganze einfach einmal weiterdenkst, kommst du zwangsläufig zu einem der folgenden beiden Schlüsse:

1.) Damit wir etwas haben, was kleinen Aufwand fordert und trotzdem bei sagen wir mal 80% der Maschinen lauffähig ist, müssen wir gewisse "Standards" definieren und uns darüber einigen was rein, und was nicht in dieses Repository reinkommt. WIR (z.B. du und ich oder noch einige mehr) definieren was ein guter, durchschnittlicher Standard ist und wir stellen dann ein Bündel an Paketen zusammen, welche die grosse Masse - wie wir zumindest denken - out of the Box gebrauchen kann (Und das wirst du tun müssen, wenn du nicht in ewigen Diskussionen verweilen willst).

Aber eine Frage bleibt... was unterscheidet uns dann noch von einer herkömmlichen binary Distribution wie SuSE? Dort ist es auch eine Firma, welche versucht ein möglichst "überall" taugliches Linux zu machen. Die Pakete sind zwar augeblasen, jedoch mehrheitlich "überall" Lauffähig. Aber genau das ist z.B. ein Grund, warum ich zu Gentoo gewechselt habe...

2.) Da es schlicht unmöglich ist eine "überall" funktionierende Paketeinfrastruktur aufzuziehen ohne die Flexibilität von Gentoo zu kastrieren, bleibt nur übrig einen kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner - wie etwa mein minimal KDE - zu finden. Die Frage die sich stellt, WAS unterscheided sich da dann noch gross von Stage3??

 *Quote:*   

> eigentlich hab ichs mir so vorgestellt (echte vision), dass diese kategorisierung sich selbständig aus der summe aller gentoo user herauskristallisiert, 

 

Du sagst ja selber damit, dass du entweder einen kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner ALLER User erstellen willst oder aber dass es etwas ist, was bei der Mehrheit laufen soll...

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## _hephaistos_

es gibt ja bereits bestehende binary hosts. nur leider sind die pakete dort nicht up to date. soweit ich dich jetzt verstehe willst du einfach neuere versionen anbieten.

wie waers, wenn du dich mit betreibern dieser binary hosts zusammensetzt und sie nach den standards fuers compilen fragst. dann compilst du das aktuellere paket und schickst es ihm.

waere das keine loesung?

cheers

----------

## tobiasbeil

 *stig wrote:*   

> Und wenn wir schon dabei sind, dir ist schon bewusst, dass wir diese oben genannten Pakete nicht nur für x86 Benutzer sondern auch für alpha, amd64, arm, hppa, ia64, m68k, mips, ppc, ppc64, s390 und sparc Benutzer anbieten müssen? Und du bist dir auch Bewusst darüber, dass einige dieser Pakete vielleicht nicht ganz fehlerfrei auf solchen Architekturen laufen? Ist dir das egal? Ignorieren wir einfach diese "Freaks" und kümmern uns nur um x86? 

 

es gibt leute, die nutzen ihre intelligenz um zu verkomplizieren,

und andere um zu vereinfachen.

2.2 billionen mal darfst du raten zu welcher gruppe du gehörst.

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: "wir"(!) "müssen" (!) g0rn1x.

gooooornix.

nischts.

nischt nischts.

----------

## tobiasbeil

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> es gibt ja bereits bestehende binary hosts. nur leider sind die pakete dort nicht up to date. soweit ich dich jetzt verstehe willst du einfach neuere versionen anbieten.
> 
> wie waers, wenn du dich mit betreibern dieser binary hosts zusammensetzt und sie nach den standards fuers compilen fragst. dann compilst du das aktuellere paket und schickst es ihm.
> 
> waere das keine loesung?
> ...

 

ich hab hier ne 2005.1er colinux "deluxe" variante,

ne i686 x86 variante (für pc umzug)... ne i386 variante (nur für vmware)... ne pentium4 variante (für full performance).

(leider nur mit xfce4, kein kde/gnome aus bekannten gründen...)

EDIT: vmware kann man pausieren, und exakt da weitermachen wos aufgehört hat....

ich bin ja nicht kompilierfaul...

ich weiss mir schon zu helfen (vmware, einmal emerge -f bla,

dann emerge -b bla und immer wieder pause,

weiter, pause, weiter, pause, weiter...)

die frage ist gibt es nicht ne lösung für kompilierfaule ?

anders gefragt, gibts net ne bessere basis/einstiegs/flavour-lösung (oder so ähnlich).

----------

## Anarcho

Ich geb dir einen Tipp:

Änder einfach deine Ausdrucksweise. Deine Posts sind einfach in der Mehrheit zum Kotzen. 

Wenn du hier vernünftige Antworten erwartest dann musst du mit den Leuten auch vernünftig umgehen. 

Dann wird dir auch keiner Arroganz und ähnliches hier vorwerfen. Das kommt nämlich nicht

von ungefähr sondern hat schon einen Grund den ich durchaus teile.

Leider scheint dir das nicht bewusst zu sein, daher sage ich das jetzt hier in aller Deutlichkeit 

damit du die Chance hast daran was zu ändern.

Inhaltlich ist mir das ganze ziemlich egal denn ich würde es nicht nutzen.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *tobiglobi wrote:*   

> es gibt leute, die nutzen ihre intelligenz um zu verkomplizieren,
> 
> und andere um zu vereinfachen.

 

Hmm.. Ja, hast recht..   :Embarassed:   Tut mir leid, dass ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass du hier eine Idee zum wohle aller erläutern wolltest. Konnte doch nicht wissen, dass dies nur ein tobiglobi-ego-whish für x86 Systeme werden soll. Das nächste mal musst du halt explizit hinschreiben, dass all die deppen, welche so komische Prozessoren verwenden aussen vor gelassen werden sollen.  :Twisted Evil: 

Aber einen Tipp hätte auch ich noch...

Aendere einfach make.conf so ab, dass deine USE Flag folgendermassen aussieht. USE="-*". Dann gibt es zu den USE Flags die wenigsten Diskussionen und du kannst Morgen schon anfangen die "richtig coolen und sinnvollen Pakete wie etwa KDE/Gnome" zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Ich freue michd dann schon auf die Kommentare der drei User, welche das Ding nutzen werden    :Cool: 

...Ach, du hast gar nie daran gedacht sowas selber zu tun, sondern wolltest nur, dass andere das für dich tun?   :Twisted Evil: 

STiGMaTa

----------

## Earthwings

Immer mit der Ruhe. Insbesondere solche Beiträge sind fehl am Platz.

----------

## tobiasbeil

@stig

ich kann deine einstellung nicht austehen, aber versuche objektiv ans thema zu führen:

heute für x86, morgen für x86_64, übermorgen für ppc, usw usw.

hat irgendein linux alle archs auf einen schlag unterstützt ???

netBSD ?

gentoo ?

die unterstützung der anderen archs sind sache deren user,

nicht meiner.

ich bin x86 user.

mich interessiert das/mein problem := ich möchte einen bestimmten kernteil des OS nciht selbst kompilieren (müssen).

hier bin ich.

wenns dem sun, ppc, und <sonstwas arch> user schnuppe ist ? .. kann ich was dafür ?

und wenn du mir vorwirfst von meiner wishlist (siehe Titel des Threads) profitiere und nur ich,

weil ich es auf x86 abziele hauptsächlich ...

na und ??

bin ich alleine im x86 lager ?

also quasi, wenns keine (fiktive) lösung zu meinem "problem" für alle archs gibt,

soll auch ich nix davon haben ??? hallo ??? ich mach ne lösung erstmal für mich.

wie gesagt, bin nur user, kein gentoo-gründer, der politisch motivierte grundsatzentscheidungen trifft.

als user hab ich rechte,

kann mich verselbständigen und andere mitziehen.

ob du dazugehörst ist mir schnuppe,

aber hör auf mich zu nerven mit WIRKLICH

nebensächlichkeiten und philosophischen Problemen,

wieso man ein solches vorhaben garnicht erst anpacken sollte.

(ist doch lächerlich!)

man macht einen schritt nach dem anderen...

ich bin aber gerne offen für wirklich konkrete hinweise/problemstellen,

wie z.Bspl. Thema Sicherheit, woran ich ja echt nciht gedacht habe...

----------

## tobiasbeil

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Inhaltlich ist mir das ganze ziemlich egal denn ich würde es nicht nutzen.

 

lol, ich wills genau umgekehrt,

nämlich dass ihr meine feurig flammende südländer mentalität

ignoniert und euch auf die sache konzentiert...

es gibt nix was ich lieber tu wie streiten. (neben grundsysteme kompilieren...)

aber es soll was dabei rauskommen!

und es gibt einige argumente, die , wenn man sie nennt,

in einen stadium das zu früh ist, man zwar streitet,

aber nix dabei rauskommt. dat will ich nich haben. *zwinker* *zwinker* @stig.

(ich tu nur so böse ich hab euch alle lieb.)

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Inhaltlich ist mir das ganze ziemlich egal denn ich würde es nicht nutzen. 
> 
> lol, ich wills genau umgekehrt,
> 
> nämlich dass ihr meine feurig flammende südländer mentalität
> ...

 

ich denke mal das wir so nicht weiterkommen, sprich eine entsprechend adäquate lösung finden werden.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Machen wir doch einfach mal ein kleines Experiment...
> 
> Und wenn wir schon dabei sind, dir ist schon bewusst, dass wir diese oben genannten Pakete nicht nur für x86 Benutzer sondern auch für alpha, amd64, arm, hppa, ia64, m68k, mips, ppc, ppc64, s390 und sparc Benutzer anbieten müssen? Und du bist dir auch Bewusst darüber, dass einige dieser Pakete vielleicht nicht ganz fehlerfrei auf solchen Architekturen laufen? Ist dir das egal? Ignorieren wir einfach diese "Freaks" und kümmern uns nur um x86?
> 
> Lieber Gruss
> ...

 

bin genau deiner Meinung..das wollte ich ihm auch schon verdeutlichen..naja..wollte ich...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> als user hab ich rechte,
> 
> kann mich verselbständigen und andere mitziehen.
> ...

 

Dann beantworte mir doch die Frage, warum du dann noch nicht einfach damit angefangen hast? Was hält dich davon ab? Wenn dir das Know How dazu fehlt, sag es und wir - inkl. mir - unterstützen dich darin, es zu erlangen. Hier haben dir einige Leute gesagt, welche Probleme sie sehen. Du bist nun der Meinung, dass dies alles nur "Totschlagargumente" sind. Okay, dann beweis uns, dass wir unrecht haben und fang einfach an.

Das Problem, welches einige hier mit dir haben ist folgendes:

DU: Ich will ein Paket Repository haben, damit ich nicht mehr alle Pakete selber kompilieren muss. Macht jemand mal sowas?

WIR: Macht aus diesen und jenen Gründen keinen Sinn.

DU: Pha, alles "Totschlagargumente". Wieso wollt Ihr so ein vorhaben nicht anpacken?

WIR: Wie gesagt, aus folgenden Gründen.

DU: Ihr Ignoranten, Ihr erstickt ja alle ideen im Keim etc.

Wenn du so überzeugt von deiner Idee bist, dann setz dich hin und setze sie in die Tat um. Mach z.B. einen Thread auf lass jeden User seine Momentan installierten Pakete inkl. USE Flags posten. Sammle diese Daten und werte sie aus um ein minimal, default, maximal Bedürfnis herauszufinden. Suche dann eine Möglichkeit um diese Pakete zur verfügung zur stellen und lade Leute ein weiter mitzumachen.

Entweder wird das eintreten, was wir hier voraussagen; sprich das Interesse ist zu gering. Oder aber du wirst einen echten need befriedigen und alle "Gentoo"-Welt will das haben.

So oder so, es wäre nur ein Gewinn. Wenn wir recht behalten haben wir keinen Aufwand getrieben, der unserer Meinung nach von vornherein unnötig, sinnlos oder unsaugereift ist und du hättest gelernt, dass hier nicht nur - ausser mir natürlich  :Very Happy:  - Idioten herumposten. Wenn sich deine Idee durchsetzt, dann hast du einen wertvollen Beitrag zur weiterentwicklung von Gentoo geleistet.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *tobiasbeil wrote:*   
> 
> als user hab ich rechte,
> 
> kann mich verselbständigen und andere mitziehen.
> ...

 

sehe ich auch so....weil in diesem thread drehen wir uns im kreis..

@ tobiasbeil 

man muss sagen das man hier 2 Seiten hat..einmal du und einmal der Rest... versuch deine Idee durchzusetzen. Wenn DU davon überzeugt bist....WER hält DICH davon ab? Wir bestimmt nicht.

Sonst könnte das evtl. das richtig für dich sein:

http://www.golem.de/0511/41573.html

----------

## tobiasbeil

@oben

für mich persönlich sorge ich schon, das habe ich zig mal gesagt.

programme die ich kompiliere landen bei mir im packages dir als binpkg.

ab einem bestimmten konfigurationsstadium wenn alles passt ziehe ich

sogar ein stage4 archiv. diese stage4 archive habe ich bei meinem bruder,

2 kumpels und sogar auf vmware/colinux (zwar nicht exakt dasselbe, aber eben

angepasste stage4 archive) angewandt/übertragen. mir gehts schon gut.

ich versuche auch mir viel arbeit mit livecds wie der offiziellen oder der RR4

zu sparen. nochmal: ich weis mir zu helfen!

die frage ist, kann sich jeder so helfen wie ich mir ?

oder andersrum, geht es nicht insg. besser für <setze prozentzahl ein> aller user?

oder anders rum, MUSS das denn so kompliziert und aufwändig sein ein (praktisches) gentoo system zu bauen?

meiner meinung nach nein.

ihr wollt dass ICH was dagegen mache, weil ihr entweder das problem nicht seht,

oder euch nicht dafür zuständig fühlt, oder sonstwas ?

kk.

hiermit bitte ich um hilfe (webspace oder torrent tracker unterstützung)

meine stage4 archive publizieren zu können, denn ich bin mir sicher,

die werden *einige* user ganz nützlich finden, ich wünschte, auch ich

hätte so ne starthilfe für gentoo gehabt...

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich werde mich wegen webspace umhören..kann da mit sicherheit was machen.. ich meld mich nochmal

----------

## Genone

Wäre vielleicht hilfreich wenn die Leute ne ungefähre Ahnung hätten wie gross die fraglichen Dateien sind.

----------

## tobiasbeil

 *Genone wrote:*   

> Wäre vielleicht hilfreich wenn die Leute ne ungefähre Ahnung hätten wie gross die fraglichen Dateien sind.

 

definitiv cd grösse (knapp 700 mb) für die i686 und colinux, etwas weniger bei den i386ern, aber ich glaub die können wir erstmal vergessen.

was ich gern von euch noch wissen möchte, was man alles beachten muss.

also ich hab mir überlegt die stage4 archive aufs vmware zurückzuspielen und nochmal einige erneuerungskuren durchzulaufen

und evtl. "problematische" software zu ersetzten durch freie pendants, oder zu mindest unmergen, und dafür im stage4 archiv

das entsprechende binpkg da zu lassen üfr installation auf eigenen wunsch hin.

das betrifft suns jdk, kann ich entweder durch blackdown jdk ersetzen, oder unmergen und nur das binpkg drin lassen.

wie steht eigentlich die diskussion um die ganze mp3-abspielbarkeit. ich will keinerlei rechtliche probleme haben

nur deswegen, daher gibt mir mal bitte weitere anreize worauf alles zu achten ist. ich kann alles entsprechend anpassen!

die stage4 archive kommen ohne portage tree und /kde/gnome, oder vielleicht auch mit kde/gnome (vielleicht pack ichs rein aus den grps..),

aber dann werden die grösser als momentan knapp 700 mb (momentan nur xfce4).

ich veröffentliche zur hilfestellung mal ne liste (qpkg -I) der software die ich drauf hab.

zu colinux kann ich sogar ne art anleitung formulieren wie man so ein system von grund auf baut (habe alles aufbewaren).

bis dann.

EDIT:

ich kann aber falls webspace nicht langt beliebig viele packete unmergen (eclipse/oo/usw usw) und es schlanker machen.

EDIT2:

man könnte auch nur die /etc/portage/packages/* nehmen, dann ists nochmal knapp 100 mb kleiner,

aber dazu müsste man dann trotzdem ewig warten (emerge -K bla) da viel dekompression und ausserdem

setzt das nochmal ein funktionierendes stage3 oder livecd darunter voraus.

----------

## Anarcho

- sun-jdk ist sowieso ein binpackage und die Lizenz erlaubt soweit ich weiss nicht so ohne weiteres das du die da mit drauf packst. Daher blackdown und gut ist. 

- MP3 - gut Frage - lieber rausnehmen

- Eclipse und alles was nur mit softwareentwicklung zu tun hat braucht der gemeine User nicht - raus damit

- Alles andere bei der die rechtliche Sache nicht eindeutig ist auch lieber raus

----------

